# Mal ein paar Frage^^



## supermany1 (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich hätte da mal ein paar Fragen.

Ich habe noch nie Diablo gespielt und würde eigentlich sehr gerne mit diablo 3 dann mal anfangen wenns dann rauskommt 
Gameplay und so hab ich mir auch schonmal angesehen und fand recht super 
Meine Fragen wären nun:
Ist das nun ein MMO? Also kann ich mir das dann WoW mäßig vorstellen das ich da durch ne Welt laufe und andere Leute treffe?
Oder wie ist das wenn ich mit anderen zusammen dann Spielen möchte? Geht das? Oder gibts da nur das PvP?
Und wenns dann Mehrspieler zeugs gibt, kann ich mir das dann auch WoW mäßig Vorstellen? Also geh ich da mit anderen Questen und mach Deungeons?
Wenn ja: Braucht man da (wiedermal^^) wie bei WoW auch immer ne bestimtme Anzahl an Leuten für Dungeons? Oder gibts da auch einzel Spieler Dungeons oder welche für 2 oder 3 oder wie viele auch immer?(So wie bei D&D z.B.)


----------



## Girderia (23. Oktober 2011)

Prinzipiell ist diablo nicht wie wow.
du kannst spiele erstellen, hast dann also deine eigene diablo welt, je nachdem was du auswählst bist du dort alleine, oder kannst mit bis zu x personen zusammen spielen (in d2 waren 8 spieler das maximum, in d3 werden es wohl, wenn ich das richtig im kopf habe, 4 oder 5 sein).
die stärke der monster skaliert mit der anzahl der spieler die im spiel sind. du kannst deine spiele auch mit einem passwort schützen, so dass nur deine freunde sich einklinken können (sofern du ihnen das passwort sagst).


----------



## supermany1 (23. Oktober 2011)

Und kann ich dann einen Charakter erstellen und den dann sowohl alleine als auch mit anderen zusammen benutzen? So das ich den dann leveln kann wenn ich alleine bin und dann wenn trotdem mit anderen weiter spielen kann mit dem selben Char? Und dann auch so Gegenstände aus dem Solo Spiel mit ins Multiplayer mitnehmen und andersherum natürlich auch.


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Oktober 2011)

Wie die Trennung Solo-/Multiplayer so richtig ist, weiß ich noch nicht. Scheint aber keine mehr zu sein, wie es bei D2 noch war.

Da gab es auch einen reinrassigen Single-Player-Modus.


Vermutung:

Du erstellst einen Char und dieser wird im Battle.Net gespeichert, wie es im Multiplayer von D2 auch war.

Du kannst nach dem Einloggen und Auswählen des Chars entscheiden, ob du ein privates Spiel (scheinbarer "Singleplayer") oder ein öffentliches Spiel erstellen willst. Im öffentlichen Spiel können dann auch noch andere (max. 3 andere) dazukommen und mitspielen. Vielleicht auch im privaten Spiel, was dann vlt. mit Passwort geschützt ist.

Um das genau zu beantworten, müsste man mal in die Beta kommen 

PS: Besorg dir mal D2+LoD um einen Einstieg in Diablo zu bekommen.


----------



## Girderia (23. Oktober 2011)

ich habs auch so verstanden dass es keine trennung mehr zwischen solo/multiplayer gibt. kommt halt nur darauf an was du jeweils beim einloggen anklickst.
würde auch anders keinen sinn amchen, da ja der charakter ohnehin nie auf dem pc, sondern immer zentral auf dem server gespeichert wird. darum auch der onlinezwang.


----------



## Davatar (24. Oktober 2011)

Vergiss am besten mal den "MMO"-Gedanken. Diablo ist kein Gruppenspiel im Stil von WoW und Konsorten. Im Grunde genommen ist es eher ein zusammen spielen in einem Single Player-Game. Hol Dir einfach Diablo 2 und schaus Dir an. Das kostet mittlerweile fast nix mehr.


----------

